# Tutorial: How to Control Windows Explorer with Command Line Shortcuts



## sridatta (Jan 26, 2007)

Hello guyz...

The beauty of being a computer professional reflect upon how efficiently we use KeyBoard. I always try to control my computer with keyboard and avoid mouse as much as possible. Here are some tricks for...

I launch Windows Explorer from the command line, along with a set of switches for controlling how it opens. I also create desktop shortcuts out of these command-line launches, so that my favorite views are always only a couple of clicks away.

The syntax for running Explorer from the command line with switches is:


```
explorer  [/n]  [/e] [,root,object] [[,/select],subobject]
```

For ppl who dont know how to interpret the syntax, the switches between the square braces are considered optional.

To run the sample commands, Start --> Run and type the command. 

*/n* - Opens Windows Explorer without displaying the Folders bar, the tree structure of the hard drive. Instead, it launches the default view of My Computer.

*Eg: explorer /n*

*img249.imageshack.us/img249/5817/f1ot3.th.jpg


*/e* - Opens Windows Explorer displaying the Folders bar on the leftpane.

*Eg: explorer /e*

*img405.imageshack.us/img405/4765/f2wv9.th.jpg

*/root ,object* - Opens Windows Explorer to a specific object, such as a folder, without displaying the folders above it. You can also use Global Unique Identifiers with this switch. Dont panic, You 'll get to know them soon  

*Eg: explorer /n,/root, c:\windows*

*img407.imageshack.us/img407/7086/f3sb0.th.jpg

*/select, object* - Opens Windows Explorer to a specific file or folder that is then highlighted or expanded.

*Eg: explorer /n,/select, c:\windows*

*img412.imageshack.us/img412/4981/f4ap5.th.jpg

*Using Global Unique Identifiers (GUIDs) with Command-Line Switches:*

You might want to open Explorer to certain system folders—for example, to My Network Places. To do so, type the following line in the Run window. (Start->Run)


```
explorer  ::{208D2C60-3AEA-1069-A2D7-08002B30309D}
```

That command opens Windows Explorer to My Network Places.

If you're using switches, similarly put a space and two colons in front of the GUID, like this:


```
explorer /e, ::{208D2C60-3AEA-1069-A2D7-08002B30309D}
```

You can use GUIDs in desktop shortcuts, batch files, and scripts, as well as at the command line.  

Control Panel
  {21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D} 

Internet Explorer
  {FBF23B42-E3F0-101B-8488-00AA003E56F8} 

My Documents
  {ECF03A32-103D-11d2-854D-006008059367} 

Fonts
  {BD84B380-8CA2-1069-AB1D-08000948F534} 

My Computer
 {20D04FE0-3AEA-1069-A2D8-08002B30309D}

My Network Places
 {208D2C60-3AEA-1069-A2D7-08002B30309D}

Network Connections
 {7007ACC7-3202-11D1-AAD2-00805FC1270E}

Printers and Faxes
 {2227A280-3AEA-1069-A2DE-08002B30309D}

Recycle Bin
 {645FF040-5081-101B-9F08-00AA002F954E}

Scheduled Tasks
 {D6277990-4C6A-11CF-8D87-00AA0060F5BF}

Well, You many think i m mad, if i tell you to remember the following GUIDs just for accessing My Computer or Control Panel. The idea behind this is that these serve a different Purpose. 

Suppose you had an external HDD on which you store Personal Information which should not be viewed by anyone but Your friend often takes your External HDD for his purpose. It is easy to hide/lock the folder until the HDD is connected to your system. Once, it is connected to other, every protection is void. Here is the trick to prevent others from accessing the contents of the folder. Let me Demonstrate this using a dummy folder, but you can always use this trick to any desired folder you want.

Create a Newfolder on the desktop. Now, Rename the folder exactly as 

```
Control Panel.{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D}
```

Now, double click the folder... Hmm.. startled?? Yeah, The folder contents cannot be viewed. Your friend percepts it as some shortcut to controlpanel and doesnot care. 

Now, to restore the folder properties, use the command prompt and use

*c:\>ren "filename.{GUID}" <filename>*

For eg, We have created a file named Control Panel and renamed to the above as shown. To restore it, 
*c:\>ren "Control Panel.{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D}" ControlPanel*


You can also use this trick to Restore some of the Lost Shortcuts using this method. 

Refer to this thread to learn how to create Command-Line shortcuts for Control Panel, My Network Places etc using GUIDs 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=398987

PS: Please post the comments if any.


----------



## sridatta (Jan 30, 2007)

I also want to include list of shortcuts for running several system components through RUN window.

Source : I dont remember exactly where i have copied it from. Its been stored in my HDD for a long time...

1. Character Map = *charmap.exe* (very useful for finding unusual characters)

2. Disk Cleanup = *cleanmgr.exe*

3. Clipboard Viewer = *clipbrd.exe* (views contents of Windows clipboard)

4. Dr Watson = *drwtsn32.exe* (Troubleshooting tool)

5. DirectX diagnosis = *dxdiag.exe* (Diagnose & test DirectX, video & sound cards)

6. Private character editor = *eudcedit.exe* (allows creation or modification of characters)

7. IExpress Wizard = *iexpress.exe* (Create self-extracting / self-installing package)

8. Mcft Synchronization Manager = *mobsync.exe* (appears to allow synchronization of files on the network for when working offline. Apparently undocumented).

9. Windows Media Player 5.1 = *mplay32.exe* (Retro version of Media Player, very basic).

10. ODBC Data Source Administrator = *odbcad32.exe* (something to do with databases)

11. Object Packager = *packager.exe* (to do with packaging objects for insertion in files, appears to have comprehensive help files).

12. System Monitor = *perfmon.exe* (very useful, highly configurable tool, tells you everything you ever wanted to know about any aspect of PC performance, for uber-geeks only )

13. Program Manager = *progman.exe* (Legacy Windows 3.x desktop shell).

14. Remote Access phone book = *rasphone.exe* (documentation is virtually non-existant).

15. Registry Editor = *regedt32.exe [also regedit.exe]* (for hacking the Windows Registry).

16. Network shared folder wizard = *shrpubw.exe* (creates shared folders on network).

17. File siganture verification tool = *sigverif.exe*

18. Volume Control = *sndvol32.exe* (I've included this for those people that lose it from the System Notification area).

19. System Configuration Editor = *sysedit.exe* (modify System.ini & Win.ini just like in Win98! ).

20. Syskey = *syskey.exe *(Secures XP Account database - use with care, it's virtually undocumented but it appears to encrypt all passwords, I'm not sure of the full implications).

21. Mcft Telnet Client = *telnet.exe*

22. Driver Verifier Manager = *verifier.exe* (seems to be a utility for monitoring the actions of drivers, might be useful for people having driver problems. Undocumented).

23. Windows for Workgroups Chat = *winchat.exe* (appears to be an old NT utility to allow chat sessions over a LAN, help files available).

24. System configuration = *msconfig.exe* (can use to control starup programs)

25. Group Policy Editor = *gpedit.msc* used to manage group policies, and permissions.

26. Local Users and Groups = *lusrmgr.msc* Useful in renaming Administrator.

27. Certificate Manager = *certmgr.msc* used for encryption and certificate management.

28. Device Manager = *devmgmt.msc*

29.Views the system information = *MSINFO32.exe*


----------



## XtremeFuturistic (Feb 4, 2007)

I WANNA KNOW, HOW TO OPEN -

1. System properties

2. Add-remove programs - CPL

3. User accounts - CPL

4. More cplS ( ie. control panel extensions )

in quick - either thru 'Run' or by a commandline command.



Anyways, U guys ROCK !!


JUST 1 FROM ME - HERE -

Start -> Run -> services.msc
Opens services manager - killer memory hogs in Xp sp2.

Search for how to edit in at@Google only.



+ More -

use 'WIN + L' key to quickly lock ur workstation.


----------



## sridatta (Feb 4, 2007)

Type these commands in start -> Run to access directly, all the control panel extensions.

You can also create shortcuts on desktop by rightclicking on one of them and select create shortcut. 

Accessiblity Options          - access.cpl
Add/Remove Prgms           - appwiz.cpl
Desktop Properties            - desk.cpl
DirectX properties            -  directx.cpl
Windows Firewall              -  firewall.cpl
New Hardware wizard        -  hdwwiz.cpl
Internet Properties           -  inetcpl.cpl
Regional Languages          -  intl.cpl
Mouse options                 -  main.cpl
Sound & Audio devices      -  mmsys.cpl
Network Connections        -  ncpa.cpl
Network Setup wizard       -  netsetup.cpl
User Accounts                 -  nusermgr.cpl
ODBC connection             -  odbccp32.cpl
Power options                 -  powercfg.cpl
System Properties            -  sysdm.cpl
Phone and Modem           -   telephon.cpl
Date and time properties   -  timedate.cpl
Automatic Update wizard   -  wuaucpl.cpl


----------



## Siddharth Maheshwari (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks buddy


----------



## Tech Geek (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks
Nice tut


----------



## hailgautam (Feb 4, 2007)

Nice one indeed


----------

